# Size does matter



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

The neighbour has just been over to help me measure where l am going to put my shed. 
When l told him the length of the new M/H he was worried about getting it into the drive.

The problem is the swing round will mean going to the fence up on the pavement on the other side of the road and doing it from there. He said he is worried may need pillar knocking down and moved but then we are starting to get expensive. I am now in full panic mode.

I think the auto trail Cheyenne 696g is the same size as the Dakota we used to have and it was tight but Brian got it in with the pavement/fence swing l mentioned. If not l will be selling it before l have used it and going for the smaller excel. I do have mixed regrets about not getting the smaller one but felt l was to far along the road to stop a lesson learned. I bought on a very emotional time friend tried to hold me back but l wasn't thinking clearly enough now l am in a bigger emotional mess.

I do have a friend with a farm so l may be able to ask her if l can park there step at a time.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bulawayolass, 

Sorry to hear of your current worry which has thrown your decision to buy the AutoTrail into doubt. Try not to panic, it may well be easier to get in than you think and worrying about it now won't make it any smaller  

When do you get it? 

Here's hoping it all turns out well. Don't beat yourself up about making the wrong choice, if it turns out to be so - you certainly wont be the first and as you say, it was made at a time when you were very emotional. 

take care,
-H


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Knocking the pillar down is free 

Is this your pillar, your neighbours, council? 

Could it be remade smaller anyway? 

Cheaper than the loss in changing vans so soon? 

Is there any way you can get the current owner to see if it fits or are you 100% committed already to the purchase?

I'm sure you'll find a solution! It may fit anyway, and you're worrying unduly about nothing!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Have paid for it it is sitting waiting for me can not get it home to far with way things are for me at the moment. I am all over the country with work until l collect it to go down to van bitz on the 3rd and home on the 4th. 

The pillar is ours and is a huge thick one Brian wanted one big gate instead of 2 smaller ones so it made to support a big wooden gate. 

Will be having long talk to a friend when l see him in a couple of weeks he drives fire engines so will try and get advice from him on reversing etc.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Lots can be achieved by shuffling to and fro. What you can't do in one swing can often be achieved by back forward different lock and back forward again etc. 

Nothing is impossible to the determined girl.

Dick


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I think l ft the determined also fit the worried and not consider myself a good driver am going to take a course on m/h driving person giving it is away till end of October though.

I swear this worry has to help my weight loss, l mean it has to be good for something.

Will try and remember the little bits as opposed to big moves.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rebuilding a pillar would not be a big job. Doing without one would be OK. Don't worry about it, Alan.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Our pillars are at a height the wing mirrors go over them if I get to close to the wall.

I once got stuck in a narrow road and couldn't get out. A lorry driver did it for me without any problem. I guess you'll just need practice. And when you do practice, see if there are any land marks you can use for guiding you eg get your window up to a certain fence panel.

If it doesn't fit, find a CASSOA registered storage yard. It'll cost but your van should be safe. Better to have the right van for you when you are in it.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If all else fails - what is a pillar between friends? Lose it if need be.
I take it you have looked at both driving in and reversing in?
Reversing often gives more flexibility in lining up than trying to force in forwards. 
First try, make sure you have good reliable observers.
Explain you need them to tell you when you are getting too close to anything but that you will handle the direction. There is nothing worse than someone shouting and waving at you to move the back end sideways. Vans do not move sideways no matter how much they might want it to.

Good luck.


----------



## JSvan (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Bulawayolass,

I agree with Glandwr, I have to shuffle several times to get into the space between two houses. ( Even the mirrors have to be folded in.) Just get someone patient to watch the blind (outside) back corner, take your time and as many attempts as you like. We live on a main road and all the drivers we have to stop are always very understanding.

Practice reversing round corners ( by yourself ) in an empty car park or industrial park before you try your drive.

Enjoy the challenge.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Our front wall is stock brick, I took down the R/H Pillar (2'x2' x 6' High) and moved it further right by 2' to get the 6m Compass we had and be able to swing it up the drive easily, when we bought the Starblazer 7m I moved the left hand one just the same amount. Its stilll a bit tight but better than damaging the van. Moving a post is not that hard, the worst bit is taking it down and cleaning the bricks off. A brickie or handy man would rebuild it easy in a day so the cost wont break the Bank, better than breaking the M/H. If its that tight, I would do it anyway, Better safe than sorry :wink:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

If you measure the driveway access and mark it out on a plan, you can then recreate the access in an empty carpark using some cardboard boxes.

You can try all kinds of manoeuvres in a carpark, safe in the knowledge that you won't get stuck or hurt your van, until you figure out how best to handle the van into that space. 

You can also practice parallel parking at the same time. And practice guessing the widths that you can drive through on narrow roads. 


I failed to get across a bridge in a road recently - at GU23 6QW if you want to Google Earth or street view - narrow bridge, sharp bend to approach. Knew the back would come across and there was no way of doing it. Was a narrow country road but incredibly busy as an event on at Wisely RHS, and had to reverse and make 20+ cars reverse, and then did a 17 point turn to get out of there!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Like the cardboard boxes idea a relatives hub who drives lorries (Cumbria way) suggested rope and cones and car parks. C/board would be easier and cheaper though. I was trying to work out where to "borrow" some cones from. 
Can not think of any car parks down around so may end up down Langar at the parachute centre in October.

OMG to the bridge









No matter what way l do things the first time or so at least will be unpractised but thankfully my neighbour is a star and used to his caravan so going to help me.

I was also thinking of marking the road with paint so l had set up points to work to.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

First of all - don't panic!
Then get a friendly HGV driver to show you how to do it.
Going in backwards is always easier and you will be amazed where you can get in to with the right know how. We have to reverse our 7 metre van in to a small courtyard then park at right angles to the entrance with about 18 inches clearance down the side of the MH. It frightened me silly first time but with the help of a willing neighbour to watch my corners and the reversing camera to watch everything else it is fine. 
Lots of people said it couldn't be done and some still ask how on earth we get it in there - just shows how many bad drivers are out there!

Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you have a reversing camera on the vehicle? That might help allay your worries when reversing.  

In our last house the van was in a narrow courtyard at the back of the house, down a narrow lane. Only way was to drive in straight then do umpteen shuffles back and forward till in right place. :? 

Then the reverse to get out - had to reverse out on village road so needed help to get out (managed it once late in evening when village was VERY quiet with prayers from me! 

We also had a very nervous few minutes two weeks ago when a fatal rtc closed the Totnes to Kingsbridge road, we ended up on the small road to Loddiswell and met an AA recovery truck coming the other way. ..........  

We passed after 20 minutes and me sweating off about 5kg, MrsW could not believe we got through without marks from either the AA van or the stone wall (to be truthful, neither could I!), but the AA man took his lights off the back to give me more room! 8O 

The police car four vehicles behind the lorry were very complimentary and also very surprised we managed it! :lol: 

Where there is a will there's a way and if you take the time you will succeed, but I agree taking down a pillar and rebuilding is neither difficult or expensive and if it improves access would be well worth the cost for better quality sleep at night!  

Dave


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I am having a reversing camera fitted to help me and am fast becoming a convert even though l have never used it. Forget the holy grail it is nothing on the holy reversing camera!

It has given me confidence to hear the type of places that you are all getting into/out off. I know practice will make perfect if l can get that sorted. We live in a fairly quiet road and l was wondering about using that as a practice area still under thought planning on that though.

The pillar at the moment will be a fortune to me as money is tight probably around 2000/2500 as would be pillar, wall (knock down and part rebuild), Wood panel on top of wall (home made not cheap panel) remade and new gates to deal with so it really is out of the question.

I will try and snap a couple of photos tomorrow of the place l have my worries about and get them uploaded here


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Managed to get some photos of the gate and turn area. I can for now go into the damaged gate less area opposite mine (my gate on the left) 
Looking at the photos it looks very wide but it is not that wide though. Well put it this way it looks tight to me and as l say the neighbour muttered about space to manoeuvre.

I also put a front view on as you can see not that easy to just knock the pillar down on the left.

I was heartened today by the guys who came to put up my new shed. l had to knock the garage down, Brian would have got the camper in l know l wouldn't. The driver said his lorry was 32ft and he could get it in, albeit with juggling and take him about 5 goes.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I think you are worrying too much.
Reversing into that gateway from the other side of the road should be simple enough. Go for it!
I get in my gate which is only a foot wider than the van and I go in forwards from a single track road with my gates set back 6 or 8 feet from the road to make life easier.


----------



## gilly54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

I know that feeling well, I had measured the driveway before I bought my van and decided that there was plenty of room (about 2’) Trouble was when I got the van home I realised that I hadn’t taken into account the gateposts!!! Moment of madness there lol but the van was nice – impulse buy. My daughter was with me and she was shouting directions – I had 3” to spare getting the van in. Got through the gates but the drive has a slope on it, was gently reversing back down the drive when daughter shouted stop – turns out that by giving myself enough room to get out of the driver’s door when parked I was running the roof of the van on the guttering of the bungalow.

I tried leaving the gateposts where they were but decided in the end that maneuvering the van into the driveway in the dark on my own was likely to cause some damage to the van, so gatepost removed and I now have about 15” inches.

One thing I have found is that I can reverse the van in from one direction fairly easily, but find it exceedingly difficult from the other so now make sure I always enter my road from one direction only. My road is quite a narrow road and parked cars make for another problem. I am sure at times that the neighbour across the road moves his fence – some days I can reverse it in one and other days I have to juggle it


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you have a friend with a farm perhaps you could go there first and put out some plastic bollards to the size you need?

I did this when I was learning to drive and it gave me so much confidence.

If you can guide an iv line in I am sure you have a good eye!

Best Wishes


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I took a 2 day training course for my C1 license and the reversing training was amazing. As part of the test you have to reverse into a narrow space and stop 18" or so from the wall behind using only your wing mirrors.

As I see it you have three choices, "fix" the gate so you can easily get in. Or take 1 day training with an HGV school and you will be able to race it into your drive. Or finally as others suggested practice in a car park. The last choice may be frustrating as you get it right once and then can't replicate it and don't know why.

The 1 day training will set you up for life and when people see you parallel park a motorhome they will think you are a god    
If you explain to the instructor that you don't want to take the test they will do the one days training purely on reversing. Get some mirror training as well if you have time as it is worth it.

Karl


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Our MH is 25ft long and 7.8ft wide our gate way is 9ft wide from the gate to the other side of the road is 15ft I manage to reverse in first time now. It is tight but achievable. Don't worry to much you will be able to do it. As someone has said with a little bit of shuffling you will be able to do it.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's the Google Earth image of our MH on our drive at home. It is parked next to a wooden fence that is 6ft, drops down to 4ft next to the road. Our driveway entrance is about 9' 6" wide. I don't know how wide the road is it's quite narrow though I would guess at about 20ft including the pavements.

I get the MH on the drive by aiming the front of it at the fence post, then (just before i hit the fence post) I reverse on opposite lock till I'm almost touching the wall on the opposite side of the road (it's a little wall under the bushes in this picture). Then get on opposite lock again and swing into the drive watching the mirror for how close I am getting to the fence post. Finally, once the rear wheel is in line with the fence post i can get on full lock to bring the front of the MH in towards the fence. I little shuffle to get close up to the fence and I'm done 

Looking at your pictures I'd say you had bags of room. Probably not enough to do it in one swing, but with a bit of to-ing and fro-ing you'll have no problems at all.

Don't worry about it and have a great time with your new van  


Phill.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Fear not BL - we also have the same 'van as you. When we lived in Epsom, we HAD to park forwards onto the drive because it would have been too dangerous / suicidal to reverse off the main road!!!

To get out, we had to do a '20 point shuffle turn' on the front garden to get out in forward gear..... no fun!!!

Does your 696G not already have a reversing camera? Ours came as standard (maybe something to do with the SE pack?). Be careful with the image you see on the screen - on ours, we can see both rear corners very easily, but the image is distorted and takes some getting used to - wouldnt be without it though...

Be careful when driving off forwards of the drive - make sure your rear corners have cleared the pillars on either side BEFORE turning the wheel - otherwise the rear end will swing out in the opposite direction and damage the rear corners of the 'van.

As has been said - try to practise with cones with tall sticks in the top somewhere quiet..... although your street looks quite quiet, practice in your driveway will pay dividends (have someone guiding you in the beginning and get out and look regularly as you are performing the manouever - then you will see for yourself the results of your actions behind the wheel...


Good luck BL - you dont need to change the 'van just yet!!!!
Carl


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I asked a friend today who l knew was somehow involved in road safety about getting an HGV licence/training. I always wanted one but have a "reverse" fear (as you may have noticed) and figured a full course would be an advantage. I know there is motorhome courses but they are not cheap so go for something l could make extra use of.

Turns out he runs a driver training for HGV and has offered me the course l am going to do it. l need to conquer my fear and can not think of a better way to do it. A weeks intensive driving and training, it will be something l always wanted to do, think l do hgv 2 up to 7.5 ton. And it will give me an extra string to the bow.

Next stop 40ton - in my dreams :lol: happy to just get reverse sorted as a start point.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Opps just realised there was loads of messages l missed and WOW looking at that van view and the description l wouldn't do that with my eyes open let alone shut !

Thanks Carl went to learn the "bits" today on CB and found out there is a reversing camera which l didn't realise. I am not sure how good it will be though as l have to have the seat well forward and the screen is pretty far back also it didn't seem brilliant had to close the blinds to see a decent picture. Will see how things go maybe they can do something at vanbitz to help next week. I have allowed for a reverse camera in my pricing but would be great if this works out.


----------

